# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات نوكيا Nokia Lumia 800

## mohamed73

Nokia 800 - Nokia Lumia 800    *مواصفات نوكيا 800 لوميا - Nokia Lumia 800 Specifications* الالوان
أسود
سماوي
أرجواني    الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 16 GB
512 MB RAM
لا يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 8 MP
ثنائي فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو 720p    البطارية
وقت الاستعداد : 265 ساعة في وضع 2G و 335 ساعة في وضع 3G
وقت التحدث : 13 ساعة في وضع 2G و 9 ساعات و 30 دقيقة في وضع 3G    مميزات أخرى
نظام ويندوز فون مانجو 7.5 Microsoft Windows Phone 7.5 Mango
معالج بسرعة 1.4 GHz
راديو FM
A-GPS
Bluetooth 2.1
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 142 جرام
شاشة AMOLED باللمس بحجم 3.7 انش
دعم اللمس المتعدد
حساس للتدوير
سمك الجهاز 12.1 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1900 / 2100   *عيوب الجهاز*
للاسف لايدعم اللغة العربية    *سعر نوكيا 800 لوميا 800 - اسعار Nokia Lumia 800 prices*
سعر نوكيا 800 بالدولار : 585 دولار امريكي
سعر نوكيا لوميا 800 باليورو : 420 يورو    *صور نوكيا لوميا 800 , Nokia Lumia 800 images*                                 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

